# Reel Grips!



## SMDave (Dec 11, 2007)

I am reviewing the Reel Grips by... well... Reel Grips!!!

I have been using reel grips for my two combos for the past year or so, spinning reel and baitcaster (Okuma Stratus 30 and a Bass Pro Shops Extreme baitcaster, 200 size I believe).

I am extremely impressed about this product, they really do decrease fatigue, especially in high-speed retrieves (like burning). The reel grip gives you better feel and a better grip on the handle so cranking in is easier, even at high speeds. Another thing is they are squishy, and they have ribs, so it is quite - therapeutic in a way. They are much more comfortable than standard handle grips, and you can really grip and squeez them for greater control of your retrieve. Although I do think increased sensitivity is a stretch, they do perform great in the rain. Or if you fingers are wet. Let's say you just catch a fish and release it, your hands are slimy and gross so you quickly dip them into the lake, but have no place to dry them (you don't want to use your shirt). Simply keep fishin'! The reel grips ensure you don't slip, and the water from you fingers will collect in between the ribs and will dry your fingers! Plus, you can wash your reel grips more thoroughly than you can standard grips. After a long day of fishing, trust me, these pieces of rubber pay their dividends. Also, they fit onto most standard reel grips, and have a smaller size for smaller spinning reels, smaller baitcasters, etc. There is a large color selection, both of solid and swirled colors, so you can discern between combos easily. Plus, you can match your reel/line color or just go with the color that suits you i.e. Red, white, and blue! They also have glow-in-the-dark for the nighttime anglers, who need to set the hook fast without looking for their handles! I simply cannot stress how comforting these grips feel!

So let's recap the pros:
-NO SLIP WHEN FIGHTING FISH!! YES!
-Fits on almost all types of reels!
-Wide range of colors to suit angler's needs
-Less fatigue from mostly fast retrieves, but ALL retrieves are made easier
-Therapeutic (ehh again, in a way)
-Squishy and ribbed!
-Noticabely less pain/stress on hands and fingers at the end of the day
-Easily washable
-Easy to grip for more control on retrieves, also, speed of retrieve also increases (IMO)
-No copies, only the original!

Now for the cons, I have to admit, $5 a pair are a little high, but once you use them, you will think money well spent! Also, they take a little fidgeting to get on the reel but nothing more than a couple seconds of wiggling and pulling/pushing. Now these grips will fit on MOST spinning reels, but if you happen to have a "T-grip," you will not be able to use this product on it, but hey, what once piece produce can fit on a T-grip spinning reel?

Recap of Cons:
-Price is a little high
-Fits on only some spinning reels
-Sometimes hard to find in local stores (I know my local Dick's carries them)

In closing, I think these original products are great, and are one of the few great things you can get to make your favorite rod and reel combo to perform better and more efficiently! They are relatively inexpensive, and come two per pack, which is enough for one baitcaster, or two spinning reels. You will truly be impressed, and will find fishing much more comfortable, whether fishing 30 minutes or the whole day, whether fishing a shaky-head, or burning a buzzbait. And come on, let's all admit it, we've all lost or almost lost a fish to slipping off the reel :roll: . If you think fishing is comfortable as it is, well more comfortable is never a bad thing! I highly recommend these!

P.S. Pictures to come when the camera's battery's charge up :lol:


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

Excellent job smdave =D> 

I refused to put them on my reels, but might be willing to give them a try after hearing all the positive feedback on them.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 11, 2007)

Jim said:


> Excellent job smdave =D>
> 
> I refused to put them on my reels, but might be willing to give them a try after hearing all the positive feedback on them.


When you first put them on, it will feel weird, but 10 minutes of toying around/fishing will make you love them.


----------



## little anth (Dec 11, 2007)

nice review i lov the reel grips


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Jim, try them. It's a great, yet inexpensive, upgrade for a reel !


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

Good Review SMDave!


----------



## Nickk (Dec 12, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> yet inexpensive, upgrade



I think that goes against everything Jim stands for  


I want to get a Diawa reel just so I can add those cool cork knobs!


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > yet inexpensive, upgrade
> ...



The cork knobs are sweet, I had them on my scorpion!


----------



## Nickk (Dec 12, 2007)

Jim said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...


really? did you swap out the whole handle to get them on there?


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Nickk said:
> ...



Yes I got a ZPI Carbon Handle.

Third one down: https://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Tuning_handles_Shimano.htm


----------



## Nickk (Dec 12, 2007)

I now know what I want for Christmas :shock: :lol:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 6, 2008)

I am considering reel grips on my Shimano Corsair 400 that I use for dipsey divers. The hard plastic knobs really don't do much for me. If you have a 30lb Salmon on the end of the line (Especially with braid) you are going to have bruises on the fingertips because their so uncomfortable.


----------



## redbug (Mar 6, 2008)

I have the reel grips and love them...

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 7, 2008)

Slayer, get ya some. You won't be sorry, and once you have them a regular knob w/o the Grips will feel just plain weird. Got 'em on all my spinning reels


----------



## little anth (Mar 7, 2008)

i just got 2 pair from bps blue and camo


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Red, White, and Blue ones on all mine


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> I wish they made them for t handles




What if you used two and slipped one on each side of the T ?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

> Did think about getting one and cutting a hole int he side of it but don't know it it will stretch that far or not.



They're not that stretchy. But, the company could manufacture them longer and have a cutout mid-ways to accept the T handle. Note: If they use the idea I want some kickback from them, lol.


----------



## CajunFshr (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the post! I am a manager at a local academy sports and could never give an honest comment about them. I have always eyeballed them, but thought the price was alittle high for something that I did not NEED. Well I guess its cheaper than buying a new reel just for the heck of it.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! 8) 

Gotta love them Reel Grips! 8)


----------



## LarryA (Aug 28, 2008)

I have them on four of my reels. I like the feel of the softened grip and added size.
Some colors are cool too. I'd like to try the Rod Grips made by the same company but haven't seen any yet, except for the web site.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 22, 2008)

I just got a set last week. I have fished with them only once, but i can already see that i will really like them. I didnt think they were all that expensive. I have spent 4 bucks on a whole lot worse things!!!!


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 22, 2008)

i have them on ALL my reels and i lovem!!!


----------

